# 3 axis skull question



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

I have been looking for a good parts list to build the 3 axis skull and I have not been able to find one. Does anyone have a parts list or a good source to a parts list?? I have found lots of videos but no list.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I built one from scratch and took a lot of time and testing but Monster Guts has the bomb for a kit. A little sticker shock but when you look at the time spent to make your own, the money is well worth it.
Dave


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe this will help:

http://www.davisgraveyard.com/Building a 3-axis Bucky Skull.pdf


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

[69-cat]I built one from scratch and took a lot of time and testing but Monster Guts has the bomb for a kit. A little sticker shock but when you look at the time spent to make your own, the money is well worth it.
Dave]

Thank you very much 69-cat. Sticker shock is an understatement.

[RoxyBlue]Maybe this will help:

http://www.davisgraveyard.com/Building a 3-axis Bucky Skull.pdf[/QUOTE]

RoxyBlue thanks for the link.


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

sreynolds said:


> [69-cat]Monster Guts has the bomb for a kit. A little sticker shock but when you look at the time spent to make your own, the money is well worth it.
> Dave


Yes, Monster Guts has real sticker shock at $99 plus shipping, but they are just about the best 3-axis kit on the market. It get a greater range of motion when just about any other 3-axes unit.

At lease a build your own prop controller like Banshee help recoup some of the cost using the 3-axes skull.


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

ScaryLane said:


> Yes, Monster Guts has real sticker shock at $99 plus shipping, but they are just about the best 3-axis kit on the market. It get a greater range of motion when just about any other 3-axes unit.
> 
> At lease a build your own prop controller like Banshee help recoup some of the cost using the 3-axes skull.


^^^ Exactly
Also, if you go to a R/C hobby store and price some decent quality R/C linkage, you will see where a good portion of the cost comes from. Lastly, if time = money, the time you will save using a known good kit will definitely have a lot of value.

-Mike


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

ScaryLane said:


> Yes, Monster Guts has real sticker shock at $99 plus shipping, but they are just about the best 3-axis kit on the market. It get a greater range of motion when just about any other 3-axes unit.
> 
> At lease a build your own prop controller like Banshee help recoup some of the cost using the 3-axes skull.





mikkojay said:


> ^^^ Exactly
> Also, if you go to a R/C hobby store and price some decent quality R/C linkage, you will see where a good portion of the cost comes from. Lastly, if time = money, the time you will save using a known good kit will definitely have a lot of value.
> 
> -Mike


Thanks Scary Lane. I bought a frankenstein board from halstaff. That I'm going to attempt to put together.

Mike I respect your opinion and agree time is always money..do I waste all my time working on one project or do I get many done this year..my other project is your fourbanger project..I want to make the ground banger.


----------

